# ATV Cover for Trailering



## gordob (Nov 19, 2002)

Anybody have any experience w/ using a cover on your ATV while trailering. I'm sick of trailering my Honda up North only to have my bike coated w/ road salt and crap. I know the ultimate is a closed trailer, but I'm not going there. So, I'm interested in the many covers available, but not sure how they's hold up while trailering.

Any advise would be appreciated.

Gordo


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

i would get a very think cover i think it would be just like a snowmobile cover even if they get wet it will still leak trough i'm sure if you get one will will stay on good just like a snowmobile cover


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Try looking in the yellow pages. There is a fabric shop here in Flint that can make one for you. You take your rig over and they will make one for you.


----------



## gordob (Nov 19, 2002)

Thanks Slowpoke! Do you know the name of this shop, that sounds like a good idea!

Gordo


----------

